# Benefits for returning team members



## crimsondandelion (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi all,

I worked for Target previously for about 6 years off and on while I was finishing school and working other part time gigs. I officially left about 1.5 years ago. My current job has me at my wit's end (call center) after working there for 2 years.

I'm considering coming back to Target and applying for positions at a different store to escape my current job and regroup while I take classes to follow a different career path. I left in good standing and by the end I averaged enough hours consistently to be eligible for healthcare benefits.

My question: If I return to Target, am I considered a brand new employee that would need to work for a full year (plus average enough hours) before benefit eligibility would kick in? Or would my past employment be enough for me to become eligible IF I am able to average enough hours consistently? Just hoping maybe someone has been in a similar situation before with some insight.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 8, 2021)

After 90 days away, you become a brand new team member.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 8, 2021)

Yetive said:


> After 90 days away, you become a brand new team member.


Then again you could ask them to hire you full time and go from there.

I doubt even if you went back to the store you left nobody is still there that would even remember working with you.


----------



## crimsondandelion (Jun 8, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Then again you could ask them to hire you full time and go from there.
> 
> I doubt even if you went back to the store you left nobody is still there that would even remember working with you.


A surprising number of them still work there, including my ex, unfortunately. If she wasn't there, I'd just apply there. Wasn't a bad store and leadership loved me.

And I thought only TL and up could be full time, or has that changed?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 9, 2021)

Getting benefits is the hardest thing to get or keep at spot. Hours remain inconsistent more than ever.
Spot wants part timers to do full time work with no hours with crazy expectations for task completions.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 9, 2021)

If you want to go back full time and don't want to be TL+, I would recommend applying for Fulfillment Expert. That is the one workcenter that seems to have a bottomless bucket of payroll and every team member with open availability is consistently scheduled 40 hours for.


----------



## crimsondandelion (Jun 9, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> If you want to go back full time and don't want to be TL+, I would recommend applying for Fulfillment Expert. That is the one workcenter that seems to have a bottomless bucket of payroll and every team member with open availability is consistently scheduled 40 hours for.


Good to know, thanks. That's the position I'm hoping I can get hired for, cuts back on guest interactions to a certain extent, and keeps you moving. Pretty much the exact opposite of my sedentary phone job right now. I just hope I can note that as a preference on the application since they seem to group multiple positions per listing now.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yetive said:


> After 90 days away, you become a brand new team member.


@Hardlinesmaster 
Hard to find additional information on this topic. While under the 90 days away, can you get rehired/reinstated at non-original store and not be a new team member in the system?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> @Hardlinesmaster
> Hard to find additional information on this topic. While under the 90 days away, can you get rehired/reinstated at non-original store and not be a new team member in the system?


I think you will be in the system for 6 months. Benefits side are based on hours worked. Call hr & tell you worked for spot before at this store.


----------

